# new member says hello



## FancyAppy (Sep 17, 2008)

Hello everyone. I am a new member , My husband and I live on a 45 acre farm with horses, min horses. mini donkeys and pygmy goats. We have a huge love of all types of horses. I know I will meet great people here and learn so much.Here are 2 of our horses, Auggie and Rocky.

















[/img]


----------



## horsey*kisses (May 12, 2008)

OMG! :shock: your appy is gorgeous!!!!!!!! :shock: 
welcome by the way lol


----------



## free_sprtd (Oct 18, 2007)

hey there! 45acrs???? LUCKY!!! welcome to the forum


----------



## PoptartShop (Jul 25, 2010)

Welcome to the Horse Forum! 
Your horses are very cute, love the coloring.  Have fun posting!


----------



## meggymoo (Mar 10, 2007)

Hi and welcome to the horse forum.  

I dont think I've seen mini donkeys before. :shock: Have you got some pictures, I would love to see them.


----------



## FancyAppy (Sep 17, 2008)

Thank you all for the welcome. I have enjoyed reading the posts and all the photos here are amazing.
There are so many beautiful horses here. The perfect site for a horse crazy person like myself .
Maggie here are the Donks .they are a riot. Diablo and Pablo.Thanks for asking about my darlin' boys.Here they are before we shaved them this spring.


----------



## buckaroo2010 (Nov 7, 2007)

Welcome


----------



## Brookie (Sep 22, 2008)

Hey! It's nice to meet another newbie to the forum! =]


----------

